# A Bianchi mtb frame needs identifying



## anttipantti (Jul 27, 2007)

I managed to buy one of these pretty much for pennies and I have no idea what model it actually is. I just thought it looked cool so I bought it

-it says fx 52 on the chainstay. 
-Bianchi and NTH powered on the main frame.
-Reparto corse and megaset, just right from the bb.
-Handmade in italy and 7000 aluminium on the seat tube.

Was this intended for DH, 4x, Enduro, I have no clue? I want to build this into a bike and I wanna know the specs of the bike, so if anyone of you have any clue please help 

a pic of the frame:


if the pic doesnt show heres a direct link: https://xs222.xs.to/xs222/07500/b0689151aba79b2e83c20b4713e2e-orig.jpg

Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

anttipantti said:


> I managed to buy one of these pretty much for pennies and I have no idea what model it actually is. I just thought it looked cool so I bought it
> 
> -it says fx 52 on the chainstay.
> -Bianchi and NTH powered on the main frame.
> ...


MTB Bianchi savvy is pretty sparse on these forums. This is certainly a DH frame. It's forerunner was called the "Megatube". It was developed in the mid to late 90's. There are a few places you can try for info... http://bianchi.com/community/forums/default.aspx and here... http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/my_bianchi/index.html

I too have just acquired a Bianchi mtb XC frameset and finding information _is_ challenging. Good luck.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That frame looks like it's Taiwanese and made at A-Pro.

Perhaps they assembled the parts in Italy, but it's the same frame components to 1999-2001 Norco VPS bikes.

rb


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

richieb said:


> That frame looks like it's Taiwanese and made at A-Pro.
> 
> Perhaps they assembled the parts in Italy, but it's the same frame components to 1999-2001 Norco VPS bikes.
> 
> rb


Norco sounds right..the recessed area on the Monocoque (sp?) tube looks familiar...didn't someone else use that? Marin? Rocky Mountain?


----------



## anttipantti (Jul 27, 2007)

I was ready to give up, thanks so much for the info guys 
I thought the frame had some norco vibe to it, so thats more than a possibility. I might post this to the bianchi forum and let see what comes up! again thank you all for the information


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

*That's no friggin Norco!!!*

Is this a Norco too? Norco overtones - yes.








Your frame is what it says it is - a *Bianchi "Nth".* If the BB is stamped or it says Reparto Corse - made in Italy; these were team shop frames and rarely seen in N. American catalogs which makes them hard to track down.

You're right Stan. Monocoque DH frames were all the rage in the later 90's. Marin also made a similar model called the Quake. So did Mountain Cycle.

Here's your frame in a different paint scheme. Norco indeed!


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

If you really need to know the lineage of this frame contact Bianchi USA (510 264 1001) or www.bianchiusa.com. You can find Reparto Corsa dealships on their website. Also - email Gene... www.oneononebike.com. He has some good knowledge about Bianchis.

Good Luck.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I never said it was a Norco.

I said it looks like it was built at A-Pro - A Manufacturer in Taiwan that also produced some Norco frames.

That monocoque section was common to a lot of manufacturers.

I had said that the components for the frame were likely made in Taiwan and maybe the frame was assembled in italy...

Just to clarify.

rb


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

richieb said:


> I never said it was a Norco.
> 
> I said it looks like it was built at A-Pro - A Manufacturer in Taiwan that also produced some Norco frames.
> 
> ...


No sweat. I'm a little sensitive with regard to identifying Bianchi's. Someone on this forum suggested mine was a fake. Besides, I did agree that it had Norco overtones. Norco was probably one of the more popular DH monocoques and as such, we could easily homogenize this era as a generic aluminum box sectioned Taiwan made frame. Most manufacturers went offshore with their frame builds. This particular Bianchi is Reparto Corse, which means it's *MADE* in Italy.

Hey - I'm not trying to pick a fight. I just didn't want anttipantti thinking maybe his frame was a re-badged Norco because of suggestion and lack of information.


----------



## anttipantti (Jul 27, 2007)

top_ring: correct it says reparto corse and made in italy on the frame. again thanks for all your information, I think Im on a roll now


----------



## anttipantti (Jul 27, 2007)

top_ring said:


> No sweat. I'm a little sensitive with regard to identifying Bianchi's. Someone on this forum suggested mine was a fake. Besides, I did agree that it had Norco overtones. Norco was probably one of the more popular DH monocoques and as such, we could easily homogenize this era as a generic aluminum box sectioned Taiwan made frame. Most manufacturers went offshore with their frame builds. This particular Bianchi is Reparto Corse, which means it's *MADE* in Italy.
> 
> Hey - I'm not trying to pick a fight. I just didn't want anttipantti thinking maybe his frame was a re-badged Norco because of suggestion and lack of information.


Everything regarding bianchi making DH bikes is pretty much new to me so what ever people say I'm ready to believe. I have to admit like few others the first time I saw the frame I was immediately thinking of the norco vps. So thank you for clearing that out


----------

